# Inflatable haunted house .......



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Did anyone see one of these yet around town ? I saw them on the ebay but seem a tad bit pricey. I would rather look around before buying from ebay. What do you guys think : 


http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-12ft-Infla...271QQihZ005QQcategoryZ910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It looks neat just to throw up in a hurry for the little ones. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, I hadn't seen that one, Toepincher! It is HUGE. 

I've seen a smaller walk-through house (maybe 8' long and 8' tall), at Garden Ridge, that would be great for the little kids (4' & shorter). I didn't see the price point, but I'm betting it's $150-ish. I've been looking on the web for 15 minutes, and can't find a picture of it. I'll keep looking & post it if I can find one. I don't think Gemmy makes the one I saw, as it's not on their website...

After another 20 minutes or so of looking online, I can't find the smaller one carried by Garden Ridge. I'll just stop by there in the next day or so to find out who makes it and exactly how much it is IF it's not on the "Garden Ridge" thread...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw that a couple of days ago when I was looking over Gemmy's new Halloween items.

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28330-30&subCatId=149&parent=41

It looks pretty cool. I haven't seen it in person yet.

They must have updated their site recently...they have added a "Halloween" tab on the left side.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

That's cool for kids I seen one on ebay starting at $99 us


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks really cool and I'm tempted to get one. But I guess you wouldn't hang anything up in it because it would pop? I wonder if you can decorate the inside somehow.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

My buddy mentioned an inflatable haunted house he saw at Sam's Club.
Sounds like the same one. He believes it's selling for $200.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I think I'm in love ! That would be great for my halloween party!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow...wish I was a kid again!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Toepincher... Wilkes-Barre, huh? Had a pretty wild weekend up there once... State Fireman's Convention. Still have the old diner downtown? Still have the peanut bar in the train by the tracks?


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

1313,
So you know the neighborhood. Well, the diner is gone and is now becoming as we speak a Barnes and Noble and the peanet bar has been shut down and somewhat demolished making way for a historical site for the building when it really was a train station. Alot of changes going on here in the W-B. 


Toepincher x x


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

That is the one at sams Club for $200.00 It's huge, needs a metal support in the center and played spooky sounds. My little nephews would love it but I wouldn't want it in my yard.

ironmaiden


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I also saw the haunted house inflateable at sams club today for 200.00


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm, perhaps a trip to Sam's Club is in my future, will have to consult my gypsy foturne teller ball...(lol)

(You know what though, the neighborhood kids would never leave our yard if we got one of those, so I'm thinkin' the $200 would be better spent elsewhere...maybe, say, on candy!?!?!?!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of our Blow Up Haunted House that we've been using for the last 4 years for our little folk.
It's an actual maze of 17' x 20'


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

That's cool! Where'd you get that haunted house maze? How much does it weigh in the box? I think the Gemmy one is 50 lbs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

This is a commercial unit weighing about 125 lbs.
I got it from a manufacture in Canada.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We saw the inflatable haunted house last night as Sam's Club. It is indeed $199.99. It is quite an impressive piece....the most impressive inflatable we've ever seen in person. It is huge....and even has blinking eyes on the inside walls. 

Also, we saw the hanging vampire....made by Mario Chiodo.....that one sells for $54.99. That was a pretty cool prop, too. You can hang it in a variety of positions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

They have this at our local sams club..there smaller then i thought...i wouldn't ever spend $200.00 or more on this....not even for toddlers and young kids.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Same here. Sounds like too much for something that you can't really customize inside (or can you decorate the inside without the whole thing deflating?). I would pay $100-$125 for it.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Just saw & walked though it today at Sams Club. 
Yes it's interesting but, it's still $200 plus tax.

Check out this site on inflatables.
http://scairstructures.com/


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Unless you buy it in NH where there's no sales tax  

ironmaiden


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Haunty said:


> Just saw & walked though it today at Sams Club.
> Yes it's interesting but, it's still $200 plus tax.
> 
> Check out this site on inflatables.
> http://scairstructures.com/


Those look like things that cound be interesting for a haunted trail/forest type event...


----------



## Allen Taylor (Aug 26, 2006)

*Check Sams Club*

I was in my local Sams yesterday and they had then. Came home and checked their website and didn't see them there though, so it may be an in-store item only. Price there was $199 too, so about $50 better than the best price I've seen on the web.


----------



## Red Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

That is so very cool. You could even put up a little *donations* box out front and hopefully make a little cash to buy a repair kit when they tear it up year after year  

Kidding....but that's really cool. I'd like to find one for my 8 yo. He'd love that.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

ok,
I checked it out in person and it is kinda cute for the little ones but it really not the size to do anything else with it. I don't think it's worth 200.00. It did look bigger everywhere else until you see it in person. You could blink and be through it ... it's that small. I think I'll pass on this purchase. Thanks for all the input guys and gals. 

Toepincher x x 

Toepincher x x


----------



## boz (Sep 22, 2006)

I got one its great.......my Sams has been sold out for a few days now.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

House update......just ran some fog through it last night.......wow it look amazing with smoke coming out of the top of the main room......need to get a spot light up there so it can be seen in the dark......anybody want to walk through a burning (smoking) inflatable house...lol?


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy these now?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Its been a great house !!!!*



CrazyLabTennessee said:


> Does anyone know where to buy these now?


E-bay has a few,see here.Airblown Inflatable LARGE Halloween Haunted House - eBay (item 280313853189 end time Mar-18-09 00:20:48 PDT) has ours for 3 years now and its been great.Best investment I had ever made.Draws the traffic in from long distances and everybody loves it.Many familys post for pics in front of it. You'll pay more for one now. I would love to add a second one if I could find it for the right price. See my pics below....>>>>


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i wouldn't mind having one of these. i could never pay that kind of money. not that they're not worth it, just don't have it. it would have to be a garage sale or after halloween buy. someone mentioned repair kits for them. where do you find that? i do have 3 blow ups, frankie, dracie, and a large pumpkin. this is the first time i saw the inside of one. i guess i thought they had floors to them and the kids jumped in them. better without the floor i imagine. i think they look cool. i see there are different styles to them. loved them all.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I like the other ones too. I could kick myself for passing up a 50% off deal on the haunted trees arch it was going for $85 at HalloweenUSA last year and I wanted it bad, good price for a 12' high one but my funds were tight and they sold out quick....dang ! Only real deal I have seen on them. I bidded on a few more on e-bay but I never won and they sold for way more than I was thinking.Oh well I was so glad to score that Headless horseman for $ 5 at Big Lots last year.....made my Nov.shopping season extra good. He's 7' tall. Still looking for more.


----------

